# Back on the wood lathe



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

after a long absence. Pens, being relatively easy to turn were decided on as a first step. I thought that I'd try something that I hadn't tried before, some very basic laminated pens. I started out with two strips of wood about 3/4" wide by 1/4" thick which I glued together and clamped in the bench vice. Next I cut the 3/4" width in two on the band saw and after reversing one glued these together. This is where the photo shoot takes over.
Shot 10 is the second pen finished with lacquer, and finally all three.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice Harry, you haven't lost your touch.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Wonderful step-by-step photo show, Harry.. In the 3-pen set, from the photo, the wax appears to bring out the grain best... but it could just be me, or the photo... or my being one who looks more at the appearance of depth in the wood than the gloss. Excellent job!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Harry, you have a most interesting looking shop in your shed. I deduce that from the picture of the drill press.
How about a photo tour around the whole place. I think it would be fascinating.
the pens are superb and the idea for the laminated is quite original.


----------



## SparkyOR (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Harry from a newbie, I bought a slim pen kit, and bushings to see if I could fiddle one together using my drill press as a lathe before I go out and buy another piece of machinery I don't have much space (or money) for. I'm going to improvise a mandrel at first. I like the jig for drilling the blanks, simple. Did you use a pen mill to get the finish length or sand them?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great job on those after a long absence Harry. How do you like that Shellawax? I have a jar of the paste and find it to be pretty good stuff.

I agree with Maurice, how about a good detailed shop tour  As a matter of fact, you need to start a new thread and request everyone follow by adding theirs, that would really make for some good viewing and reading on the forum.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A big thank you to all of you. When finished, I gave all three to Marlene and asked her to put them in order of her preference. #1 was the Shellawax finish which is also mine because it shows the natural wood look and is smooth as glass because of the friction finish. #2 was the wipe on poly, and last was the very shiny lacquer whick took something away from the "real wood look".
In the next day or two I will do as you ask and take some shots around my shed, sawdust and all!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow Harry, nice pens! I like this technique of using different woods together. Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking pens Harry, but where is the "Blue" one?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry those are some mighty fine looking pens. Looks to me like you haven't lost your touch. Well done Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Harry those are some mighty fine looking pens. Looks to me like you haven't lost your touch. Well done Harry.


Thank you Bernie. Yesterday my friend John loaned me his full set of Vermec hollowing tools and I'm having a ball!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

SparkyOR said:


> Hi Harry from a newbie, I bought a slim pen kit, and bushings to see if I could fiddle one together using my drill press as a lathe before I go out and buy another piece of machinery I don't have much space (or money) for. I'm going to improvise a mandrel at first. I like the jig for drilling the blanks, simple. Did you use a pen mill to get the finish length or sand them?


Jim, I didn't reply to you earlier because I thought that Bobj3 would come in. Some time ago he posted a link to a simple device that fits to the drill press to use as a vertical lathe. If you were to see it I'm sure that you could fabricate one quite easily.
Whilst I do have a pen mill, I don't use it now, preferring to use the disc sander.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Here's the link, for the drill press lathe

H8071 Lathe Attachment for Drill Press

========


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, as always, Harry.

James


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Harry, some very fine work. Those laminations are cool and suit the wood choices very well.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Harry,

Not sure how I missed this thread.  Excellent looking pens my friend.


----------

